# lets talk 14s over 13s... the REAL reasons



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i know there will be some new school hater that will pop in and shit on the thread sayin you arent a rider if you dont have 13s, etc.. whatever the fuck, stay outta this one.. 

why do you guys prefer 14s? 

for me its an easy choice, i prefer the balance of 14s on a bigger car, or even on a gbody or something.. 14s fill the wheel well better, and give the car better proportions... and 14s tuck way harder.. most 13" riders arent even covering some of the wheel with their fenders.. 13s look like the car is still high to me cause the body can only sit so low, and the diameter of the tire is so small

there is ofcourse the fact that back in the days before dre and eazy threw cars on "the box" (remember that shit! HAhahaha), people ONLY rolled 14s except maybe on like a corvair or a bug... so old school wise 14s are the way to ride.. 

anyways, why do you guys prefer 14s? just curious


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 14 2009, 11:50 AM~14186322
> *i know there will be some new school hater that will pop in and shit on the thread sayin you arent a rider if you dont have 13s, etc.. whatever the fuck, stay outta this one..
> 
> why do you guys prefer 14s?
> ...


That's a good thing tucking wheels looks like shit. Cars shouldn't be as low as they can go either. I did buy my girl 14's for her towncar because we tried 13's and they looked too small. I wouldn't put 14's on anything else except maybe a blazer though.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 14 2009, 12:32 PM~14186533
> *That's a good thing tucking wheels looks like shit. Cars shouldn't be as low as they can go either. I did buy my girl 14's for her towncar because we tried 13's and they looked too small. I wouldn't put 14's on anything else except maybe a blazer though.
> *



are ya fuckin serious homie? wtf!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

so what came first the 14'' or the 13'' inch FOR LOWRIDERS? WAS IT THE 14?wELL i've always like the 14ich over the 13 imo but I like 13s on a lac uffin:


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

14 came first. but then again so did std offset....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Jun 14 2009, 12:50 PM~14186622
> *14 came first. but then again so did std offset....
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Jun 14 2009, 12:50 PM~14186622
> *14 came first. but then again so did std offset....
> *


this is debatable... Astro 14" reverses were out in 1966... and I believe from Day 1 Trus were available (and prefered obiously) in reverse, as well as cragar, rockets, and other popular lowrider wheels..


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

It's just personal preference and what you are used to. If you ride on 13's, 14's look big. If you roll 14's, 13's will look small.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jun 14 2009, 01:14 PM~14186726
> *It's just personal preference and what you are used to.  If you ride on 13's, 14's look big.  If you roll 14's, 13's will look small.
> *


i believe this personal preference starts when u get into lowriders.. if you got in when 14s were the real deal, or like that era the most, this molds your opinion.. 

if you are an OG who evolved with the game, or a newbie taht watched rap videos, you like 13s 

i still cant believe homie said tucking wheels looks bad.. on this site? WOW :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 14 2009, 01:18 PM~14186745
> *i believe this personal preference starts when u get into lowriders.. if you got in when 14s were the real deal, or like that era the most, this molds your opinion..
> 
> if you are an OG who evolved with the game, or a newbie taht watched rap videos, you like 13s
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 14 2009, 12:40 PM~14186561
> *are ya fuckin serious homie? wtf!
> *


dudes a fucking retard,he also talks shit about 520's and Pesco's being inferior,the simple fact is that he will never own anything more than a G body and cant afford to pay attention much less afford any of these parts.


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 14 2009, 03:09 PM~14186705
> *this is debatable... Astro 14" reverses were out in 1966... and I believe from Day 1 Trus were available (and prefered obiously) in reverse, as well as cragar, rockets, and other popular lowrider wheels..
> *


tru


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i think after trying both 14 on big cars and 13 on g body its a stability and control thing for me u b sliding on 13 and its hard to stop that wrapped frame..lol


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

when boltons were the rage, them 13" boltons had spokes barely an inch long. You could hardly tell they were even spokes


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

man i don't know.. i a car that i drive ever day it have to have 14's but on a car that i pull out on the sunday 13's.. and i am 22 and had over 6 to 7 toys and but they all had 13's


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 14 2009, 02:04 PM~14187029
> *when boltons were the rage, them 13" boltons had spokes barely an inch long.  You could hardly tell they were even spokes
> *


True :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I think anyone that rolls 13's or 14's because someone else thinks its cool is fucking ignorant. I roll 13's on my Towncar cause I love it. I liked 14's on my bigbody because it looked better IMO. I have family members that roll 14's on G bodies..13's on caddies. Shouldnt make a shit really.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 14 2009, 03:18 PM~14186745
> *i believe this personal preference starts when u get into lowriders.. if you got in when 14s were the real deal, or like that era the most, this molds your opinion..
> 
> if you are an OG who evolved with the game, or a newbie taht watched rap videos, you like 13s
> ...



13's because tires are cheap and allow my car to sit even lower, 14's when a larger engine/brakes won't allow for 13's or it's just not sensable  . I don't really have a preference, but if i had to choose, then 13's because they let cars lay out a bit more than 14's  

15" bolt-ons were "in" when i got into lowriders but i don't really care for the look since the spokes are so short. And that homie is crazy, i love the look of tucked tires/wheels


----------



## bigglenn (Aug 29, 2005)

Either way is good as long as you don't put a fucking lift kit and 28" on your car your good!


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 14 2009, 03:32 PM~14186533
> *That's a good thing tucking wheels looks like shit Cars shouldn't be as low as they can go either. I did buy my girl 14's for her towncar because we tried 13's and they looked too small. I wouldn't put 14's on anything else except maybe a blazer though.
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 14 2009, 05:30 PM~14187482
> *13's because tires are cheap
> *



That sums it up for me lol.....$100 or $250. I prefer the $100....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 14 2009, 04:08 PM~14187687
> *That sums it up for me lol.....$100 or $250.  I prefer the $100....
> *


x2


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

i like 14s on big cars cadi lincolns rivis, but i have 13s on my el co 13s look better in the el co because of the bodys height and wheel wells arent big...i put 14s on befor and they looked too big to me  so it depends on the style of car too i like them both


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

14 , I roll long distance on freeway and also it s better for me on my tranny


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 14 2009, 06:08 PM~14187687
> *That sums it up for me lol.....$100 or $250.  I prefer the $100....
> *


LoL, same here but in the case of my caprice, it's lowered already so with 195/75 14's, my exhaust is 2 1/2" from the ground as it is and i've got a large 4 wheel disc brake setup along with an LT1 so 13's aren't even an option  .

tuckin tire every day of the week


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 14 2009, 01:31 PM~14186820
> *dudes a fucking retard,he also talks shit about 520's and Pesco's being inferior,the simple fact is that he will never own anything more than a G body and cant afford to pay attention much less afford  any of these parts.
> *


Fuck you bitch. 5.20's are ugly. And pescos are just a dumb idea.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 14 2009, 05:40 PM~14188340
> *LoL, same here but in the case of my caprice, it's lowered already so with 195/75 14's, my exhaust is 2 1/2" from the ground as it is and i've got a large 4 wheel disc brake setup along with an LT1 so 13's aren't even an option   .
> 
> tuckin tire every day of the week
> ...


^^Thats a perfect height. I dont like when the tires are leaning in and the fender is covering the top of the tire.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 14 2009, 12:40 PM~14186561
> *are ya fuckin serious homie? wtf!
> *


Couple inches higher and this car would look better. Putting bigger rims on it would be a bad idea too.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Here you go these are the guys that tuck tires. :uh:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

man, wtf... stay outta the topic with the bullshit.. its not about angled in tires, its about a car so low that it tucks tires.. ANY 60s car at proper low hieght tucks tires.. its impossible not too.. 

fuck man, post pics of your car!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks silly.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

rim size isnt as important as tires gotta have 5.20s, 155/80 or 175/70s if 14s gotta have the lip of the rim sitting outside the tire :biggrin: everthing else looks like monster truck tires


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 14 2009, 08:13 PM~14189882
> *Looks silly.
> 
> 
> ...


those rims tuck in to much :biggrin:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2009, 04:09 PM~14187694
> *x2
> *












^^Perfect height right above the tire. Anybody who would put bigger rims and lower this car more is nuts.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

that red impala is body dropped.. im sure you dont even know what that means you are probably 13 yrs old

the 4 is tight, but personally i would drop 14x7 trus on there.. the front cant probably go too muck lower anyways cause of the xmember... the issue is the 155-80s or 13" 5.20s are about .7-.9" shorter diameter than a 14" 175-70 or 5.20 tire... when u use 14s this is why you get more tuck and the car itself lower to the scrub line because of that extra .35-.45" of sidewall under the wheel... 

i probably just lost you

either way, get the fuck outta the thread and let us talk about what WE like.. go to the model car forums and talk about what you like cause were ridin here, you are day dreaming with all these pics of other people shit..


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2009, 04:09 PM~14187694
> *x2
> *


yeah but your 13s wear out faster... so it all evens out in the long run $ wise.. plus u catch rims too small tickets so its more in the long run hahaha


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Its all about preference and none of us will be able to convince the next man that prefers the other size. The only way I would do 14s is if I had safety issues, and/or the wheel wells are waay to big. While it is important to me for the wheel to fill the wheel wells (without balloon looking tires) I really don't associate tucking tire/rim with lowriding. So tucking is not of a concern to me.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 14 2009, 06:54 PM~14188958
> *Fuck you bitch. 5.20's are ugly. And pescos are just a dumb idea.
> *


thats all you got chavala?Looks like someone got butt hurt....... :biggrin: 

My Pescos are more reliable and woth more then your whole fleet of car's chamaco......


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

TELL EM....TELL EM....


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 14 2009, 01:31 PM~14186820
> *dudes a fucking retard,he also talks shit about 520's and Pesco's being inferior,the simple fact is that he will never own anything more than a G body and cant afford to pay attention much less afford  any of these parts.
> *


LOLS.....OVERNIGHT LOWRIDERS..... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jun 14 2009, 09:46 PM~14191147
> * I really don't associate tucking tire/rim with lowriding.  So tucking is not of a concern to me.
> *


ok???


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Jun 14 2009, 09:08 PM~14190661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put 96 volts to a pesco and see how reliable it is. My cars are buckets I aint gonna lie.


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

:dunno: :loco:


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

i like 13's on my g body so when you pull up on three you don't ever have to worry about the tire hitting you rear quarter and its a daily with a 350


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

i perfered 13's on my ex weekend cruiser because when i would lay the car to the floor the wheel wells wouldn't cover my spokes.. 
but now i roll 14's cuz its my daily driver and it handles better, etc.. its more of a safety issue for me..


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

I had 13s before on another Caddy before the one pictured as my avatar. A friend of mine who still work in the tire biz said at that time each tire (P155/80/13) could handle 820 lbs of weight, now times 4 is 3,280 lbs your average Caddy is 2 tons, plus not counting the reinforcements it has, the baterries in the trunk, speaker boxes etc....so one of them eventually cracked. Now when I got the one pictured to the left I went with 14s, my first set had the P195/75R/14 and boy they looked ugly big balloon tires, so I sold them. Then got me another set of 14s but with the P175/75R/14, which I still have and they look better. 
So I prefer the look, the way it handles, better life on tranny, better accurate reading on speedometer, and over all gas mileage is better too. My car is an every day driver 15 miles each way on I-10. I was going to trade for some 13s just on Saturday for my 14s because my wifes uncle was trading in the car and stopped by to see if I wanted to go through it; well I didn't and I kept my 14s.
By everyone has the preference of what looks good on their ride and I personally like when the tires tuck in the fenders, looks cool. :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 14 2009, 10:34 PM~14191608
> *If you cant afford it, leave it stock.
> Thats why I did 14's. The wheel wells on new town cars are way too big for 13's.
> Put 96 volts to a pesco and see how reliable it is. My cars are buckets I aint gonna lie.
> *


Putting 96 volts to anything is idiotic.....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 15 2009, 03:08 AM~14192662
> *Putting 96 volts to anything is idiotic.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Ive had 13's & 14's I like them both it all depends on the car & if its lifted or not.

Stock suspension = 14's
Hydros= 13's

Back in the day my cuzen use to have 2 different sets of rims for his lifted Box Chevy he use to ride the 13's around town & then slap on the 14's if he was going out of town.


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

13's on my caddy would look like shit.....my car is huge so I roll 14's even with a bigger (balloon) tire they look great..I even think the 15's look good on a big ass car like mine..the bigger the car the better a bigger wheel looks but no bigger than a 15...just my .02.....

by the way I wish I had some pescos...maybe someone sould show dude what a real hydro set up is made of!!!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

14s 175 75 14 on my 64 Impala  13s IMO are to small!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 14 2009, 08:13 PM~14189882
> *
> Homeboy are you serious..</span> That shit is hard as fuck.. Body Dropped Negative camber. I come from an lowrider back ground and mini truck to. Thats shit is MEAN...
> 
> ...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Jun 14 2009, 10:20 PM~14189993
> *rim size isnt as important as tires gotta have 5.20s, 155/80 or 175/70s if 14s  gotta have the lip of the rim sitting outside the tire :biggrin:  everthing else looks like monster truck tires
> *


Well 175/70's will have me scraping even more than i already do, not to mention they're a pain in the ass to get ahold of so i guess i'll just keep rolling on my 195/75 "Monster" truck tires with the tire sitting about 1/4" past the rim lip  















> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 14 2009, 11:08 PM~14190661
> *yeah but your 13s wear out faster... so it all evens out in the long run $ wise.. plus u catch rims too small tickets so its more in the long run hahaha
> *


WTF? I've never heard of that being an issue.


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

13z look better and 14z ride better...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 15 2009, 01:42 PM~14196671
> *
> WTF?  I've never heard of that being an issue.
> *


some stated give out tires too small tickets.. 14s are close to stock so no issues there


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 15 2009, 03:46 PM~14196707
> *some stated give out tires too small tickets.. 14s are close to stock so no issues there
> *


Damn, no love for the small rim riders :angry:


----------



## mr.serio (Jun 15, 2009)

13'S ALL THE WAY HOLMEZ


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jun 14 2009, 03:14 PM~14186726
> *It's just personal preference and what you are used to.  If you ride on 13's, 14's look big.  If you roll 14's, 13's will look small.
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

Same Car 

14's









13's









personally i dont see a difference


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

14's on anything but a g body or lac


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 15 2009, 12:27 AM~14191550
> *ok???
> 
> *


As I had stated, I don't expect to change anyone point of view, and vice versa.


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigglenn_@Jun 14 2009, 06:45 PM~14187568
> *Either way is good as long as you don't put a fucking lift kit and 28" on your car your good!
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*14'S( 5.60'S ) *
]


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

caddys and roadmaster get 14" everything else gets 13"


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

I ROLL 14S ON MY 79 SEDAN DEVILLE AND IT RIDES NICE & TUCKS REALLY GOOD ,ITS MY DAILY I DRIVE ABOUT 35 MILES ROUND TRIP A DAY ON THE HIGHWAY ,NOW COME TO THINK ABOUT IT ALL OF MY LOWS WORE 14S


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

14"s on big body cars> 13"s on regals,cutlass,monte carlo


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 14 2009, 08:44 PM~14190343
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with the bigger rims on a 64 thing. But in my opinion, tuckin tire just looks allot better. Some cars just need to tuck. This white 60's cadillac is a good example..


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

I would love to put 14's back on my regal, but only on 5:20s and not those wide-ass coker shits. the radials for 14's just look too big for me


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I ONLY ROLL 13" D's OR Z's...... THEY LOOK WAAAYYY BETTER IMO. uffin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 14 2009, 09:44 PM~14190343
> *
> 
> 
> ...



um did you notice the back wheel...? :uh: 

14s arent better than 13s. You just need what looks right. theres no vs here. 13s look dumb on some cars. 14's look too big on some cars. Some cars with half circle shaped wheel wells are more particular to wheel size and ride height combos than others. On my blazer, the 14's look better up front, and 13's look perfect out back... so its a hard choice.

Only bad thing about 14s; no tires.


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 7 2010, 07:08 PM~16544550
> *I agree with the bigger rims on a 64 thing. But in my opinion, tuckin tire just looks allot better. Some cars just need to tuck. This white 60's cadillac is a good example..
> 
> 
> ...


these cars would look better on 13's with a bulldog front with a full stack coil so you get the rake look to me tuckin is for hotrods minitrucks and douche baggers not lowriders


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 14 2009, 04:23 PM~14187775
> *i like 14s on big cars cadi lincolns rivis, but i have 13s on my el co    13s look better in the el co because of the bodys height and wheel wells arent big...i put 14s on befor and they looked too big to me  so it depends on the style of car too  i like them both*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 8 2010, 02:24 PM~16549488
> *I ONLY ROLL 13" D's OR Z's...... THEY LOOK WAAAYYY BETTER IMO.  uffin:
> *



x2


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *Lord Duez  Jun 14 2009, 03:32 PM
> That's a good thing tucking wheels looks like shit*


***** How the fuck you call yourself a lowrider. Obviously you need to be educated on history of lowriding. Rather challenging your mental ability to comprehend words consisting of more than 4 letters. Im sure the simplicity of colorful pictures will push the limits of your mental capabilities.
(Simply put, just enjoy all the pretty pictures. Dude you to intellectually weak coming with some bullshit like that!!!























































Back when lowriders were lowriding. Tucked 13's to 15's ***** feel me


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jun 14 2009, 01:14 PM~14186726
> *It's just personal preference and what you are used to.  If you ride on 13's, 14's look big.  If you roll 14's, 13's will look small.
> *


Snap, I'm down for 13s all day. Gangster


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

13's on them new Skool wires. 

14's on them On them old skool Cragars


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

imo 13's bring the bigger cars outtof balance. always preffered 14's even when i didn't know the difference. its a feeling


----------



## impala6three (Oct 6, 2009)

I prefer 14s, gota 63 impala, and thats a big car so them 13s might not be the safest to roll on an old school impala with real chevy metal thruout, daytons of course, knocks offs with adapters, back in tha day it was direct bolt with the dish covering the lugs, i had a set of mc leans back then. woulda rather had ko daytons but couldny afford it back then. 175 70 14 for tires set it off. thro sum vouges on it if they still made em in 14s. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm sitting on 14's on my four, i was going for 13's first but since it aint juiced or nothing i decided to go for 14's and since i got them i think they look great on there and sometimes when i see a car on 13's i think they are too damn small, its just because i'm used to see mine on 14's i guess :biggrin: it rides great with them, only thing is i scrape the exhaust every now and then on speedbumps and shit but can do highway with 6 persons in the car and everything without no problems  just need the right tire on 14's to make it look right, had a friend that had 195 or somethings and it was too big, 175-70 is great


----------



## micheladas4me (Oct 9, 2009)

Uh oh, in goinna be ruunin 14x8s on a g body! Then gonna be on air, hope it works!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i had 13s if i go back im rolling 14s or 15s


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

13s is all I roll


----------



## 89CaddyRyder (Jul 31, 2008)

im rollin 14s on my s10..havent tried out 13s yet..but so far i havent found anything that i didnt like about the 14s


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

13's 72 SPOKES ALL DAY........


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

15"








14"








13"


----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

i got 13s now on my big body but im going up to 14s it just fits big bodys better in my opinion and it rides a little bit better with the bigger size 13s fuck trannys up to much on big bodys too but either way you ride 13s or 14s we are all lowriders lets respect that fact


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

what about 14s on the back and 13s on the front?


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 9 2010, 11:39 PM~16562634
> *what about 14s on the back and 13s on the front?
> *



:around: :rofl:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 9 2010, 04:39 PM~16562634
> *what about 14s on the back and 13s on the front?
> *


How bout i run my 100 spoke 15" in the back
a 14" 100 spoke dayton on the drivers front
and a 13" 72 spoke player on the pass. side...That way it will sit about even due to not having a passenger


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I got a question.....i have 14's on my 97 town car, I wanted to know if wires wear out brake pads faster than the stock wheels?? I changed my brake pads not too long ago and they look kind of wasted for such a small amount of time?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Feb 9 2010, 04:36 PM~16563225
> *I got a question.....i have 14's on my 97 town car, I wanted to know if wires wear out brake pads faster than the stock wheels??  I changed my brake pads not too long ago and they look kind of wasted for such a small amount of time?
> *


yup same effect as rolling on 22s


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Take a guess


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 9 2010, 07:07 PM~16563506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


14''


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

I love 13s especially 72 spokes the only way i would roll 14s is if they were wrapped in 5.20s.


----------



## 85regalrider (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 14 2009, 01:18 PM~14186745
> *i believe this personal preference starts when u get into lowriders.. if you got in when 14s were the real deal, or like that era the most, this molds your opinion..
> 
> if you are an OG who evolved with the game, or a newbie taht watched rap videos, you like 13s
> ...



what a god damn ****...


----------



## 85regalrider (Dec 23, 2009)

if you are not rolling 13's you are not rolling shit 14 are for people who dont know what thy want in life.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

well i've had both 13'z and 14'z i just prefer 14'z on a bigger car it's just a control thing with additional batteries pumps and a rapped frame it becomes a safety thing even though i dont believe we're hotrodding but we also enjoy speed as well.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Feb 14 2010, 02:07 AM~16607437
> *if you are not rolling 13's you are not rolling shit 14 are for people who dont know what thy want in life.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


you drive a gbody i doubt your opinion means much of dick.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

14's and 5.20's for me


----------



## Rony420 (Jan 8, 2010)

I think 13s on g bodys i rolled 13s on ma daily driver regal i guess it depends on the car im wanting 14s 4 ma 95 towncar but towncar wise ill roll 14s on a daily and 13s on a hopper/sunday cruiser all ive known r 13s but i got respect 2 those on 14s im not a hater were all lowriders!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 9 2010, 01:30 PM~16561889
> *13's 72 SPOKES ALL DAY........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 9 2010, 04:21 PM~16562464
> *i got 13s now on my big body but im going up to 14s it just fits big bodys better in my opinion and it rides a little bit better with the bigger size 13s fuck trannys up to much on big bodys too but either way you ride 13s or 14s we are all lowriders lets respect that fact
> *


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 9 2010, 05:55 AM~16555048
> ****** How the fuck you call yourself a lowrider. Obviously you need to be educated on history of lowriding. Rather challenging your mental ability to comprehend words consisting of more than 4 letters. Im sure the simplicity of colorful pictures will push the limits of your mental capabilities.
> (Simply put, just enjoy all the pretty pictures. Dude you to intellectually weak coming with some bullshit like that!!!
> 
> ...


X2 look in the back.. nothing better then your wheel up in the fender


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 9 2010, 03:30 PM~16561889
> *13's 72 SPOKES ALL DAY........
> 
> 
> ...



this topic wasnt about what you run. if you have no input just stay out.


----------



## 85regalrider (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 14 2010, 11:03 AM~16609142
> *you drive a gbody i doubt your opinion means much of dick.
> *



nicca please thats my daily...my baby is a 62 impala so before you can get in this know what you are talking about ...so you can kiss my ass...and so are you trying to bash on g body...nicca :guns: :guns: :boink: :boink:


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

This topic blows arguing or debating whatever u want to call it about 13" or 14" rim who gives a fuck it all about what u like fuck evryone else!!!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orojoh11_@Feb 15 2010, 11:44 PM~16620002
> *This topic blows arguing or debating whatever u want to call it about 13" or 14" rim who gives a fuck it all about what u like fuck evryone else!!!
> *


Then don't get mad when people laugh at you either. if the world was only that simple


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 14 2009, 10:13 PM~14189882
> *Looks silly.
> 
> 
> ...


Personal preference..... I think it looks cool.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

I originally got 14's because it was a daily. It rides great on them and looks great.


----------



## 1TUFF84 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jun 14 2009, 01:14 PM~14186726
> *It's just personal preference and what you are used to.  If you ride on 13's, 14's look big.  If you roll 14's, 13's will look small.
> *


X2 IT SONT MATTER TO ME WHAT YOU'RE ROLLIN ON YOUR CAR. AS LONG AS IT FEELS GOOD TO YOU! I GOT 13'S ON MY ELCO BUT WOULDNT HESITATE TO PUT 14'S ON IT EITHER.YOU ARE RIDIN FOR "YOU"..... NOT EVERYONE ELSE! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

funny shit is i started this like FOREVER ago... and u guys dragged it back up

its all up to wahtever you like, i just like to hear why people prefer 14s cause i do... i will probably never run 13s personally.. unless i had a gbody which i would highly doubt could ever happen...


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

depends on the car i keep a set of 13s also keep a set of 14s but i think 14s dont look good on my 62 so it depends on the car :wow:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

i roll 13's on my 62, and 14" on my 64. now my four is a 409, and because of that, i like to use my right foot when i drive it. 13's just dont hook up if you have any kind of power.

the second reason is that the weight rating on 14's is higher, and they are safer. i had 185/70/14's at one point, and it look great! you could drive all day long and not worry.

just my .02


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

racer... got any pics of the 185-70s?

i cant find pics of em on a car online, and would love to see..

i need somethin til them new 520s are out


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

i dont give a shit i roll only 13


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF84_@Feb 16 2010, 12:10 PM~16628677
> *X2 IT SONT MATTER TO ME WHAT YOU'RE ROLLIN ON YOUR CAR. AS LONG AS IT FEELS GOOD TO YOU! I GOT 13'S ON MY ELCO BUT WOULDNT HESITATE TO PUT 14'S ON IT EITHER.YOU ARE RIDIN FOR "YOU"..... NOT EVERYONE ELSE! :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea! :thumbsup: I've rolled 13's and 14's on Impalas/full size GM's and 14's and 13's on gbodys, they both look good to me but if you wanna go oldschool roll 14's and make sure that bitch LAYS!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

14"s were cool when you could get a proper tire size for it. Now there aren't shit for options. You cant find 175-75-14s and I can't stand the 175-70-14s and all I hear is bad things about the Cokers. It sucks because the real big rides do look better on 14"s.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 16 2010, 01:10 PM~16629730
> *i dont give a shit i roll only 13
> *


:thumbsup: all day!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 16 2010, 10:18 AM~16628779
> *funny shit is i started this like FOREVER ago... and u guys dragged it back up
> 
> its all up to wahtever you like, i just like to hear why people prefer 14s cause i do... i will probably never run 13s personally.. unless i had a gbody which i would highly doubt could ever happen...
> *



Happens all the time. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 15 2009, 10:44 AM~14193836
> *14s 175 75 14 on my 64 Impala    13s IMO are to small!
> *


Where can I get some 175-75-14's? I've been looking hi n low for some. NO MAS anywhere? Hit me up if you know where the hook up is?


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

OH FORGOT TO SAY: the 14's are for my S-10 parts runner and my pulling my lil trash trailor to the dump. Yeah I roll D's on my trash truck. ha ha ha :yes: :rofl:


----------



## 1TUFF84 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Feb 16 2010, 11:24 AM~16628827
> *depends on the car i keep a set of 13s also keep a set of 14s but i think 14s dont look good on my 62 so it depends on the car :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Feb 8 2010, 01:13 PM~16549812
> *these cars would look better on 13's with a bulldog front with a full stack coil so you get the rake look to me tuckin is for hotrods minitrucks and douche baggers not lowriders
> *


Isn't the whole point of having a lowrider riding low? That was where lowriding started. Dudes building cars nowadays act like they are to scared to lay frame. When I see all these cars "fully dumped" still sitting up high with the front looking like a pissed off bulldog it makes me sick :barf: Thata a high rider, not a lowrider. Plus, that full stack shit is bad for you frame.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *Punch  Yesterday, 01:47 AM
> Where can I get some 175-75-14's? I've been looking hi n low for some. NO MAS anywhere? Hit me up if you know where the hook up is?*


14 hankooks


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

If we insist on staying loyal to 14's we need to start experimenting with different sizes. Shit 175/75/14, becoming harder and harder to find.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 18 2010, 09:18 AM~16651061
> *14 hankooks
> *


 those arent 175-75-r14s


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 16 2010, 05:27 AM~16626837
> *I originally got 14's because it was a daily. It rides great on them and looks great.
> 
> 
> ...


x2 i switched the 13's to 14's on my Lincoln my miles were going up really fast i drove it everyday and it felt a little unstable on the 155's.










i don't think they look too big they look proportional to the size of the car to me, but i do have to admit when i was switching them i was like fuck these damn things are huge i think its just what you are used to seeing on the cars.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 18 2010, 12:30 PM~16651152
> *If we insist on staying loyal to 14's we need to start experimenting with different sizes. Shit 175/75/14, becoming harder and harder to find.
> *


Unless you want to "experiment" with black wall tires theres nothing left to try that won't look like a truck tire.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 18 2010, 05:39 PM~16653863
> *Unless you want to "experiment" with black wall tires theres nothing left to try that won't look like a truck tire.
> *


X2

Unless you wanna start stretching on some 8 or 10" wide wheels


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

thinking about letting these go.full set, thin white wall, never used. bought them a few years ago and since have been discontinued hno:
175/75 14s! looking for best offer.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *(OUTHOPU @ Feb 18 2010, 05:39 PM)
> Unless you want to "experiment" with black wall tires theres nothing left to try that won't look like a truck tire.*



WTF my ******. you'll better get a Coker than. Because shit disappearing fast. And you know what happens when shit becomes hard to find. Prices go up! Shit I remember back in the day a set of them OG premium sportways going for a bill. What they hitting for today? Feel me!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I had 14s on a buick electra back in the day, just cause I thought 13s looked too small on those big ass cars, since then Ive had 13s on a 90 town car, and a baby linc, and I love the way they layed out, HOWEVER


I drive 50 mile ONE WAY on the freeway to get to my cruise spot, or to lo lo shows, and picnics, and the 13s arent stable, and KILL me on gas. Im leaning towards 14s for my caddy this time around.


But never 14s on a g body.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 20 2010, 01:56 PM~16670833
> *thinking about letting these go.full set, thin white wall, never used. bought them a few years ago and since have been discontinued hno:
> 175/75 14s! looking for best offer.
> 
> ...


GOT $200 ON EM, IM IN SAN JOSE WILL PICK UP


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 20 2010, 12:56 PM~16670833
> *thinking about letting these go.full set, thin white wall, never used. bought them a few years ago and since have been discontinued hno:
> 175/75 14s! looking for best offer.
> 
> ...


i got sets they are really not forsale but can go to the highest bidder :0 175-75'14'z


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

TOP


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 18 2010, 06:04 AM~16649662
> *Isn't the whole point of having a lowrider riding low? That was where lowriding started. Dudes building cars nowadays act like they are to scared to lay frame. When I see all these cars "fully dumped" still sitting up high with the front looking like a pissed off bulldog it makes me sick :barf: Thata a high rider, not a lowrider. Plus, that full stack shit is bad for you frame.
> *


but what you fail to understand its with everything else,it has evolved...


----------



## ceez6d5 (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 22 2010, 12:39 PM~16688977
> *but what you fail to understand its with everything else,it has evolved...
> *


thas cool but motherfuckas sayin cars dont look good low i mean cmon r u serious .personaly i dont care for the cars that dont lay out at all i think they look dumb locked up super high on some 13s


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 20 2010, 05:34 PM~16671723
> *WTF my ******. you'll better get a Coker than. Because shit disappearing fast. And you know what happens when shit becomes hard to find. Prices go up! Shit I remember back in the day a set of them OG premium sportways going for a bill. What they hitting for today? Feel me!
> *


I run 13"s so I'm good for now, until the 13" whitewalls start to dry up. That won't be much longer either at the rate we are going.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 22 2010, 11:39 AM~16688977
> *but what you fail to understand its with everything else,it has evolved...
> *


Exactly.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 20 2010, 11:56 AM~16670833
> *thinking about letting these go.full set, thin white wall, never used. bought them a few years ago and since have been discontinued hno:
> 175/75 14s! looking for best offer.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 22 2010, 08:27 PM~16692701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


guess my $200 wasnt good enough, ill throw in 4 brand new delta dumps too


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

i have never owned a set of 13s so i could not say if they roll any different but 1 thing i know for sure is i love the way 14s look on my ride!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Feb 22 2010, 07:06 PM~16693250
> *guess my $200 wasnt good enough, ill throw in 4 brand new delta dumps too
> *


cant for 200  
i dont like deltas... maybe for a brand new adex?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

this is the brand on my 14s right now! I also have another set put up for when i need them!  

Bad cell phone pic!!


----------

